# P22 :)



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I just picked up a P22, with the cost of ammo getting out of hand I figured it was time  So far this has been a great gun very accurate.

I am in the process of looking for a suppressor, which I hope to get this week and have my background check done by christmas!


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for the p22?


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I paid 340 for the 5" barrel version...


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

stevexd9 said:


> I paid 340 for the 5" barrel version...


 Thank You. Good price


----------

